# my 2nd cycle, took a month off and just starting a new cycle..



## andrewlayton (Feb 26, 2017)

With so many brands to choose from, i stuck it out with Alpha India currently running a 12 week cycle, its gonna be tough..

finding genuine Alpha Pharma products can be difficult, took me some time too finding a genuine source..

planning ahead for the next 12 weeks surely ill be able to gain serious gains. am hoping anyway, from using these below


testocyp 250 mg, trena rapid at 300mg a week, and to top it off some induct 250..
\
also combining some Thyro3, Astralean, Aromex... ]


 this cycle is not as expensive as i thought it would be, 

wish me luck... 

alpha india

if u have any feed back for me  regarding the brand im using plz feel free to let me know what u think, maybe u have other brands that i may be interested inn?

Im all ears


----------



## Dex (Feb 26, 2017)

You are doing tren and messing with your thyroid on your second cycle? Hopefully your stuff is bunk. If not, lets see how this goes. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2017)

Dex said:


> You are doing tren and messing with your thyroid on your second cycle? Hopefully your stuff is bunk. If not, lets see how this goes. Keep us updated.



How could it be bunk? It's *Alpha India*. Gee, I hope I can find some genuine Alpha gear too. OP is super lucky.


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 26, 2017)

Someone smarter than me pls tell me how this shit always happens in clusters.
This bs will crop up for days on end now.
And there will also be a different shill show up too.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2017)

This thread is stupid and this guy has no clue what hes doin. Just be glad the products hes playin with are probably fake and he doesnt really fuk himself up. And where on earth did you learn it was ok and safe to run tren and thyroid shit on your 2nd cycle? And only one month off since last cycle? Dude come on get real this is a joke.
!S!


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 27, 2017)

Another dumbass advertisement.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 27, 2017)

How many times u gonna plug that lab name? We get it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2017)

I only use Beta labs so I can still claim natty.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 27, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I only use Beta labs so I can still claim natty.



Actually, I think you could probably take alpha india products and still claim natty...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2017)

Your intro says "currently running"

This says took a month off.

And how many times can you work the lab name into the post?

Let whoever you are shilling for know that any future reference to this lab will be deleted and the member banned.


----------



## andrewlayton (Feb 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your intro says "currently running"
> 
> This says took a month off.
> 
> ...



apologies  if i have upset anyone, this is a forum right so whats the big deal with me mentioning what lab i take.. okay i understand what u are saying ill take note.. 
really strange buy i get it..  thank u sir


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2017)

andrewlayton said:


> apologies  if i have upset anyone, this is a forum right so whats the big deal with me mentioning what lab i take.. okay i understand what u are saying ill take note..
> really strange buy i get it..  thank u sir



It's not that strange. We have had a few members come here make a couple posts then start recommending alpha all over the place here.

Put yourself in our shoes for a second. 

You see a new guy. Know nothing about him except he has inconsistencies in his posts. Then goes straight into what lab he is using.  Mentions that lab 3 times in a single post.  It's the same lab you have seen spammed in other threads.

See?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2017)

He weighs the same as a duck..

Therefore....


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 27, 2017)

andrewlayton said:


> wish me luck...



Good fukking Luck.


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> How many times u gonna plug that lab name? We get it.



im not a bot guys so please give me a break, here to gain info not to be treated unfairly by the likes on well known members


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Good fukking Luck.



cheers mate, if I'm going wrong anywhere correct me!


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Another dumbass advertisement.




 u got it all wrong mate


----------

